# I'm going to be updating the board in a few minutes



## Semper Fidelis (May 22, 2012)

I'm upgrading the board in a few minutes. Please be patient. Hopefully nothing (or not too much) breaks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 22, 2012)

Looks like the upgrade worked. Back to posting. Might be some bugs so please point them out as some products don't always work right after upgrade. There is a new Activity Stream feature that I'll have to figure out but, apparently, it's a nice new feature with this release.


----------



## rbcbob (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Rich


----------



## Scott1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for your diligence.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2012)

Rich, only thing I've noticed so far is that the quick link is missing for admins for approving applicants.


----------



## Andres (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Rich!


----------

